# WITN becomes NC's first tv station built from ground up for HD.



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

WITN TV Greenville, Washington, New Bern NC

North Carolina's first television station built from the ground up for HD began broadcasting local newscasts today.
Dave Jordan and Lynnette Taylor anchored WITN's News at Noon from our new broadcast facility on Arlington Boulevard in Greenville.
Plans for the new building began several years ago after a commitment from WITN's owner, Gray Television, Inc., to move the station's studios to Greenville. Construction on the state-of-the-art facility began last summer, while WITN's master control began using it the first of the year to broadcast the three WITN digital channels. WITN NBC HD, WITN 2 My Network TV, and WITN 3 MeTV.

For the past month, anchors and newscast directors have been splitting their time between the existing Washington studios and the new facility for training. Everything in the building is new, which means news and production employees had to learn several new systems before the HD facility could start broadcasting locally originated programming.
WITN continues to have local offices in Washington, New Bern and Jacksonville.
For behind-the-scene photos and video tours of the new HD studio, visit *WITN on Facebook*.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Hate to burst your bubble, but I'm pretty sure that both WRAL and WTVD here in Raleigh now have all digital HD plants - far at least the past couple years. I'm also pretty sure that WNCN is pretty close to that as well. And I'm not as familar with the Charlotte and Greensboro stations....


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Yes those stations are HD, but this new studio is a brand new building built for HD. WITN just built this building. Those stations were old stations converted to HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

WRAL was the first station in the country to broadcast in HD back in 1996... and they also built a new studio a few years ago... so yay for WITN, but I'm not sure they did anything "first" here.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I've moved this to the Local Reception forum.

Mike


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Still not sure what the big whoop is over people reading the news in 'HD". Maybe some movies, travelogues and sports benefit from it, but a couple of talking heads reading the news? Unless they bring back the Mary Hart-esque leg lights. :righton:


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

WRAL is in the same building they have always been in, the statment from WITN is that they were the 1st station in NC to build a entire brand new building, studio for HD . WRAL and others converted there old analog systems to HD. WITN left there old building and built a brand new facility. They were in there old building since 1955.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Build it, remodel it, what's the difference? It's HDTV, not brain surgery.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not knocking WITN... We used to be able to pick them up years ago here in Raleigh and I watched them quite a bit growing up... that was when we had a good outside antenna that picked up a lot of stations outside of our area.

It just seems like an odd bragging point. I mean, maybe they needed to build a new building because they had an old building that couldn't be upgraded to HD... I gather WITN has been broadcasting in HD for quite a while now, right? And surely has been doing their news in HD... so I'm not sure what making a fuss over building a new building for HD means at this point. The end user isn't going to care as long as he gets HD on his TV.


----------

